# Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (fast) erschienen



## lord-elveon (14. Januar 2011)

Angeblich ist das Service Pack 1 nach dem Test der Beta und des RC abgeschlossen. Dies meldet die russische Microsoft-Virtualization-Sparte. SP1 wird demnach schon jetzt an Partner verteilt und wird bald über Windows Update nachgereicht.

Es soll hauptsächlich kleinere Änderungen bringen und Bugfixes, die nicht sofort  per WU geliefert wurden. Änderungen unter der Haube sind zB mehr RAM für virtuelle Maschinen (jetzt bis 512MB) und Updates für den IE8. Außerdem werden die Server RemoteFX bekommen, was einen stark verbesserten Remote-Zugriff erlaubt inklusive Videos, Musik und Aero.

*Update: *Mittlerweile sind auf Rapidshare etc. Versionen geleakt, die bei den Partner angekommen sind. Es empfiehlt sich aber, die nicht herunterzuladen und zu warten.

*Update 2: *Der Download ist als Torrent schon auf Windows7Forums.com erschienen. Prinzipiell dürfte der Download das originale Service Pack enthalten, doch man kann sich nie sicher sein. Eigentlich ist die Seite vertrauenswürdig, obwohl mehrere User eine Fehlermeldung bekommen.

Quelle: Chip: Microsoft veröffentlicht Service Pack 1


----------



## kleinerSchuh (14. Januar 2011)

Zitate von der genannten Quelle:..."Das Service Pack 1 für Windows bringt für Privatanwender keine sichtbaren Änderungen. Dennoch sollte jeder Windows-7-User das Pack installieren, sobald es per Windows Update erscheint. Damit versorgen Sie Windows mit allen bisher erschienenen Sicherheitspatches und Hotfixes. Nicht alle davon wurden in der Vergangenheit automatisch verteilt.

RC-Deinstallation ist Pflicht
Wer bereits die Beta oder den Release Candidate des Service Pack verwendet, muss diese Vorabversionen deinstallieren."

Der Download für 64bit: (unterer Zitat Abschnitt RC-Version!!!) Also der, der weg muss.
Windows 7 - Service Pack 1 RC (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
Friede, Dank & Gruß
P.S. Wieso wurden die nicht automatisch verteilt?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Januar 2011)

kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Der Download für 64bit: (unterer Zitat Abschnitt RC-Version!!!)
> Windows 7 - Service Pack 1 RC (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
> Friede, Dank & Gruß
> P.S. Wieso wurden die nicht automatisch verteilt?




Das ist aber der RC und nicht die finale Version


----------



## kleinerSchuh (14. Januar 2011)

Yup, gerade ps`t. Weist Du warum so ein aufstand nötig ist?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Ich warte einfach bis es via Update rein kommt, ist ja angeblich eh nur eine Sammlung der Updates.


----------



## Forseti (14. Januar 2011)

Soll es nicht auch AVX unterstützen?


----------



## kleinerSchuh (14. Januar 2011)

Steht im Zitat nicht alle hotfixes dabei die sonst erhältlich waren. Trotzdem Danke auch an den Zerstörer!


----------



## Killer Mandarine (14. Januar 2011)

Es ist ohnehin sinnvoller, auf die offiziellen MSDN Versionen mit bereits integriertem SP1 zu warten.


----------



## art90 (14. Januar 2011)

wer diese woche mal in windows update reingeschaut hat, sollte gesehen haben, dass ein Vorbereitungspatch für sp1 geladen wurde.
dürfte also nicht mehr lange dauern


----------



## montecuma (14. Januar 2011)

Warte schon sehnsüchtig drauf, dass das SP1 sowie FF 4 offiziell erscheint - werde dann wohl mal von Vista auf 7 umsteigen


----------



## amdintel (15. Januar 2011)

ich kann nur davor waren  von dubiosen Seiten das SP1 jetzt schon runter zu laden 
" es ist eh nur eine Patch Sammlung so wie es beim SP2 von Vista war 
also kein großes Wunder Werk , 
also in Geduld üben wartet lieber ab bis es offiziell auf der MS Seite für alle bereit gestellt wird,oder etwas später über das MS Update kommt , als voreilig 
irgendwo runter zu laden und danach ist wohl möglich der PC mit Viren verseucht was aus dubiosen Quellen eh nicht zu vermeiden ist .


----------



## kleinerSchuh (15. Januar 2011)

@Forseti - Ja so steht es geschrieben in der Heiligen (aktuellen) PCGH Schrift! Im Buch Special Sandy Bridge S.14. "Und diejenigen von Euch die AVX`en werden, warten auf das SP1 Licht, den dort wirst Du Unterstützung finden! Wenn Du ein Sandy Bridge Jünger bist und an das Siebte Fenster glaubst! Auch die Anhänger des Bulldozer Ordens werden vermutlich ähnliches erleben dürfen(?)! Denn gepriesen sein die Befehlssatz-Erweiterungen die uns allen, liebe Brüder & Schwestern, die doppelte Leistung, im gegensatz zu den alten SSE Propheten bringen werden! Auf das auch die unfähigsten unter uns zum gerechten "Stitchen" gelangen"!
Halleluja - lasset uns auch dafür meditieren.

Ok es stand da ein wenig anders aber der Inhalt stimmt schon.


----------



## Punky260 (15. Januar 2011)

kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> P.S. Wieso wurden die nicht automatisch verteilt?



Zum grossteil liegt das daran das sie nicht für jeden Interessant sind. Ein Hotfix der bei einem Mainboard der Firma XY Probleme mit der Grafikkarte YX bei 2-3 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten behebt mag für die Betroffenen unverzichtbar sein, aber unnötig für alle Anderen.
Solche Hotfix werden dann aber im SP reingeschmissen um eine generelle Lauffähigkeit zu gewährleisten ^^


----------



## kleinerSchuh (15. Januar 2011)

Das mag stimmen, aber dann ist es im Endeffekt doch für alle verfügbar, also auch für die es nicht haben woll(t)en. Ich danke Dir trotzdem. Ich Zitiere Dich jetzt nicht - ist ersichtlich Dein Beispiel daher gehe ich nur kurz darauf ein.
Was ist wenn Du dann Deine Grafikkarte wechselst? Da kommste erst mal nicht drauf, das es daran liegt, das noch ein Hotfix her muss. Als erstes denkste an den Treiber, oder ist die unsachgemäß behandelt worden(Transport Deiner Bestellung; wenn Online, sonst vielleicht zuviel Overclocked)? Oder schafft mein Netzteil nicht die benötigte Spannung zu liefern?.. Klar ein schlaues Köpfchen nutzt die schnelle Informationsflut des Internets, aber dafür muss der Rechner wenigstens lauffähig sein. & findet die Ähnliche Problematik von jemand anderem beschrieben in einem Forum, samt Lösung. (Auch da, sollte man der erste sein mit der Frage, erst mal Pech gehabt).
Kurz um, das war auch mehr sowas wie: Warum machen die uns das so schwer?! Erst ein Sevice Pack drauf, wir sind dann mit unseren verschiedensten Systemen, die Erweiterung des Windows Hardware Quality Labs, unbezahlt. Und dann wieder runter damit?! Ich kann es noch ausführen aber ist klar wie klossbrühe, apropos hier ziehts wie Hechtsuppe, ich mach mal mein Windows zu! 
Gruß


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Januar 2011)

Ich habe die Verweise auf Leak-Fundstellen entfernt. Abwarten bis autorisierte Downloads verfügbar sind dann lädt man auch legal und sicher.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mod! Neues Jahr, neues Glück & Friede. Gemeint zwischen uns! Weiß nicht welche Leak-Fundstellen Du meinst?


----------



## amdintel (15. Januar 2011)

Punky260 schrieb:


> Zum grossteil liegt das daran das sie nicht für jeden Interessant sind. Ein Hotfix der bei einem Mainboard der Firma XY Probleme mit der Grafikkarte YX bei 2-3 Einstellungsmöglichkeiten behebt mag für die Betroffenen unverzichtbar sein, aber unnötig für alle Anderen.
> Solche Hotfix werden dann aber im SP reingeschmissen um eine generelle Lauffähigkeit zu gewährleisten ^^



oder es wird das Bios gefixt und der  Hotfix  war nur eine Übergangs Lösung bis dahin.


----------



## Zanza (15. Januar 2011)

es wird bald auch offiziell ein Download möglich sein, und über die Update Funktion kann man es erst in ein paar Wochen laden. Habe es heute installiert und alles läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## Riemen (16. Januar 2011)

Habs auch grad installiert. Keine Probleme bisher.

BTW: Mit "dism /online /cleanup-image /spsuperseded" in der Kommandozeile lassen sich die Backupdateien entfernen, wenn man nicht vorhat, das SP wieder zu installieren.


----------



## Marc1504 (16. Januar 2011)

Kommt erst drauf, wenn es offiziell ist. Mein 7 läuft super, daher gehe ich sicher kein Risiko ein!


----------



## amdintel (16. Januar 2011)

glaube  auch ist eigentlich eine leute verarschung mit dem Sp1 weil das nur eine dumme Patch Sammlung ist , genau so wie bei Vista das Sp2 , 
genauso gut könnte MS das auch alle Fixes und Patches via normales Update.
das ist eigentlich gar kein SP1 für 7 wenn man es genau nimmt und wahrscheinlich  wird nach dem installieren von Sp1 wieder recht viel Speicherplatz der HDD verbraucht genau so wie bei Sp2 von Vista ?  die RM umfaßt 850 MB ich glaub ich spinne, ich   überlege dies mal auch ob ich wirklich das sp1 installieren werde ?
was recht ärgerlich ist das MS eine Update Sperre einbaut so das irgendwann keine Updates mehr gibt wenn man das SP1 nicht installiert  hat wie bei XP z.b.


----------



## Riemen (16. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> glaube auch ist eigentlich eine leute verarschung mit dem Sp1 weil das nur eine dumme Patch Sammlung ist , genau so wie bei Vista das Sp2 ,
> genauso gut könnte MS das auch alle Fixes und Patches via normales Update.
> das ist eigentlich gar kein SP1 für 7 wenn man es genau nimmt und wahrscheinlich wird nach dem installieren von Sp1 wieder recht viel Speicherplatz der HDD verbraucht genau so wie bei Sp2 von Vista ? die RM umfaßt 850 MB ich glaub ich spinne, ich überlege dies mal auch ob ich wirklich das sp1 installieren werde ?
> was recht ärgerlich ist das MS eine Update Sperre einbaut so das irgendwann keine Updates mehr gibt wenn man das SP1 nicht installiert hat wie bei XP z.b.


 
Also erstmal kann man die Backup-Dateien des SPs entfernen. Damit dürfte das SP nicht mehr sonderlich viel zusätzlichen Festplattenplatz verbraten. Ich werd es später noch auf nem andern Rechner installieren, dann kann ich mal drauf achten, ob der Speicherplatzbedarf ansteigt.

Des weiteren ist Micrsoft schon deshalb gezwungen, möglichst schnell ein SP herauszubringen, weil viele Unternehmen generell das erste SP eines Windows Betriebssystems abwarten, bevor sie umsteigen. Das haben sie sich wohl selbst zuzuschreiben, durch ihre teilweise sehr verbuggten Betriebssysteme in der Vergangenheit. Will man also Windows 7 verkaufen, geht das nur mit SP.

Außerdem ist es doch ne feine Sache, alle bisherigen Patches in einem großen Paket zu haben, anstatt nach jeder Neuinstallation erstmal hunderte MB an Updates runterladen zu müssen. Richtig fein wirds natürlich erst, wenn die ISOs mit integriertem SP1 auf MSDN erscheinen. Dann hat man direkt nach Intallation ein sauberes und aktuelles System.

Übrigens gibts nicht nur ne Update-Sperre, sondern irgendwann wird sogar Software rauskommen, die SP1 zwingend vorraussetzt. Das ist aber auch überhaupt nicht schlimm so. Bis dahin gibts dann eh schon Windows 8 und wir alle hier sind weitergezogen.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (16. Januar 2011)

Vortreffliche Argumentführung.
Nur ich bleib noch bei win XP!
-Watsch-  Ok,ok ich mein ich hole Vista. -Zack-  7? Puh danke.
Keine schläge mehr, können wir noch ein wenig bei 7 bleiben. Die Halbwertszeit bei Betriebssystemen nimmt rapide ab. Aber irgendein Argument wird dann schon sein warum es 8 sein muss.


----------

